# Looking for Skulldog fursuit head makers...



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Dec 30, 2017)

Does anyone here have any recommendations where I can commission a skulldog fursuit head? Looking to prolly get one done in the near future. And just looking for a list of artists that I could possibly commission with. Any help would highly be appreciated!  Thanks!

((If this is in the wrong section, sorry! :3))

I also added a photo for the design of head I am looking at which is not my design I dont own any credit this is merely a referance pic to show what type of head I am talking about.


----------



## Belatucadros (Jan 7, 2018)

For starters, check out ArtSlave: Userpage of ArtSlave -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Pretty sure they make skull masks; there's a few in their gallery. I'll letcha' know if I find any other builders.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 21, 2018)

It looks like dreamvisions may commision the full heads too and not just the skull masks. That's just guessing from this galary comment: www.furaffinity.net: Skull head fursuit by PriamWolf
You can ask what exactly they commisioned.

Also dream visions has a DA too in case that's easier to contact. I don't know.
DreamVisionCreations on DeviantArt


----------

